
Fin - hornbaker
https://www.fin.com/
======
hornbaker
Apparently Venmo founder Andrew Kortina and Facebook's former Product VP Sam
Lessin have been working on this in stealth for two years:

[https://www.producthunt.com/newsletter/486](https://www.producthunt.com/newsletter/486)

------
CharlesDodgson
This has to be the most cringe-worthy digital assistant of them all!

